# Waiting for EAP



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

I ordered EAP 11 days before delivery but after the car was built and it's listed on my window sticker. I was told it could take up to a week to have EAP pushed to my car. 

That seems like a long time for something that's only software related. Anyone know why or what the typical time frame is for EAP to be pushed to the Model 3?


----------



## Defjukie (Sep 28, 2017)

FF35 said:


> I ordered EAP 11 days before delivery but after the car was built and it's listed on my window sticker. I was told it could take up to a week to have EAP pushed to my car.
> 
> That seems like a long time for something that's only software related. Anyone know why or what the typical time frame is for EAP to be pushed to the Model 3?


Mine was available later that same day, even though they warned me it might take a few days.


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

Did you order after delivery or before?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

FF35 said:


> That seems like a long time for something that's only software related. Anyone know why or what the typical time frame is for EAP to be pushed to the Model 3?


One of two things:

The database needs to be updated to mark you as the owner, and that you ordered EAP.
It takes several miles before the cameras are calibrated to activate EAP.


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

It's not a calibration issue


----------



## Defjukie (Sep 28, 2017)

FF35 said:


> Did you order after delivery or before?


Ordered a few days before delivery, but like you it had not been noted/activated at delivery. I mentioned it, they checked their records, and agreed it should be activated. They put in the call but told me it would take a few days.


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

This unfortunately may be one of those items you have to follow up on a few times. They bit off just almost more than they could chew for the month of July and it seems they are dropping the ball or word is not getting to the right person to flip the switch. Give it a fun 2 button reboot just for the fun of it to see if something was pushed to the car and it needs a reboot to pick up the new flag and SW to engage EAP.


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

double button press?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Reboot the car. While in park press and hold both of the steering wheel buttons. You will get a reboot of the computer. Only takes 20 to 30 seconds. It has been noted that you can also press the brake pedal and then 2 buttons for reboot and you will get a "deeper" reboot of some other processor perhaps. I don't know if that is ever truly documented from Tesla or not though, the one with the brake is not described in the manual, however just 2 button reboot is.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

FF35 said:


> double button press?


Hold down both of the steering wheel scroll buttons until the screen goes black. That will "re-boot" the computer. Some say you must also hold the brake pedal and wait for the "T" to show on the screen but I don't believe that makes much of a difference.

I have a friend who just had the exact same issue. Re-boot did nothing, calling multiple times did.......YMMV


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

Tried multiple reboots. Nada.

Its now been 12 days since EAP was ordered and I've had the car for 4 days now. I've contacted 4 people from Tesla and none can give me an answer as to when it will be activated in my car. I've just been told to be "patient."

Two people from Tesla have stated that engineering has to turn it on. I've heard of people upgrading the battery on their 60S to 75S and within minutes the extra battery capacity is available. Obviously I'm a layman but it would seem like a simply software checkbox is all that's needed but I really have no idea.

Just venting because I'm boxed in right now with nowhere to go. Have a 400 mile road trip on Friday and hoping it's done by then.


----------



## Defjukie (Sep 28, 2017)

I’d be peeved too. Shouldn’t be any more to it than flipping a single bit.


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

They're also behind on contracts, on getting vehicles from their staging areas to their destinations, and pretty much everything. Their rate of production growth last quarter was huge, and the knock-on effects are showing. Made even worse by the stockpiled vehicles from Q2 that all suddenly entered the pipe.

Should presumably level out this quarter since they're not targeting that much production growth - only going from 5 to 6k and focusing more on increasing uptime/margins.


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

KarenRei said:


> They're also behind on contracts, on getting vehicles from their staging areas to their destinations, and pretty much everything. Their rate of production growth last quarter was huge, and the knock-on effects are showing. Made even worse by the stockpiled vehicles from Q2 that all suddenly entered the pipe.
> 
> Should presumably level out this quarter since they're not targeting that much production growth - only going from 5 to 6k and focusing more on increasing uptime/margins.




EAP is indicated on the window sticker and it's been 12 days since it was ordered. I asked the delivery center to ensure it's installed on the car before I picked it up.

If they would have told me EAP wasn't installed on the car before picking it up, I would have left it there until it was. It would probably be done by now.

Engineering has nothing to do with contracts. When I called Tesla they said it's just a software update and I don't have to go back to the delivery center to get EAP. Of all the people I've spoken to at Tesla, nobody has stated why it's taking so long but was told to just be "patient." They can't even tell me when it's going to be installed in my car. That's the frustrating part.

This isn't a repair or something that requires troubleshooting where you don't know how long it's going to take. It's a fixed timeframe. They should know how long it will be.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

FF35 said:


> EAP is indicated on the window sticker and it's been 12 days since it was ordered. I asked the delivery center to ensure it's installed on the car before I picked it up.
> 
> If they would have told me EAP wasn't installed on the car before picking it up, I would have left it there until it was. It would probably be done by now.
> 
> ...


Understand that it made it on the sticker, but you made a change. Seems it should be there and hope that it will be soon, but you, just like each of us are a single spec in the floating pool of thousands. When you ask for something that disrupts the flow, it's going to disrupt the flow.

EAP is fun thing to have, EAP is a fun thing to show off to friends, we know you have a 400 mile trip coming up, but Tesla has you an incredible car. You'll get to drive it old style this trip. You'll get to enjoy the steering, the acceleration, the feel.

Did they charge you $500 for making the change to upgrade to EAP after you placed your order? If so I'd be a bit hacked. If they waived the fee, they were gracious and saved you $500, or $1000 by not charging you the after delivery fee. You've saved money. You'll likely drive the car for years. They will get your EAP turned on. I'm guessing they could have or should have held your car and delivered many others until they could get to this.


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

GDN said:


> Understand that it made it on the sticker, but you made a change. Seems it should be there and hope that it will be soon, but you, just like each of us are a single spec in the floating pool of thousands. When you ask for something that disrupts the flow, it's going to disrupt the flow.
> 
> EAP is fun thing to have, EAP is a fun thing to show off to friends, we know you have a 400 mile trip coming up, but Tesla has you an incredible car. You'll get to drive it old style this trip. You'll get to enjoy the steering, the acceleration, the feel.
> 
> Did they charge you $500 for making the change to upgrade to EAP after you placed your order? If so I'd be a bit hacked. If they waived the fee, they were gracious and saved you $500, or $1000 by not charging you the after delivery fee. You've saved money. You'll likely drive the car for years. They will get your EAP turned on. I'm guessing they could have or should have held your car and delivered many others until they could get to this.


No charge for the change. When you order, it states "after delivery" is when a charge will occur. That would be up until the day you take possession of the car.

I know they'll get it working but the only reason I bought the model 3 is for the enhanced autopilot. Its been 12 days since EAP was added to my order. IMO, the car isn't so great with the amount of money it costs but that's another discussion for another time.


----------



## dannyskim (Nov 14, 2016)

FF35 said:


> EAP is indicated on the window sticker and it's been 12 days since it was ordered. I asked the delivery center to ensure it's installed on the car before I picked it up.
> 
> If they would have told me EAP wasn't installed on the car before picking it up, I would have left it there until it was. It would probably be done by now.
> 
> ...


Coming from a software engineer's perspective, it isn't always as simple as click-and-you-get-it. Judging by how Tesla's infrastructure has been slowing down with the Model 3 ramp up, my educated guess would be this:

1. Not too many people order EAP after the fact of vehicle purchase. With this being the case and EAP not loaded into the vehicle upon initial build, that means a completely separate system would be in place to deliver this software update.

2. Since this isn't a situation that happens often as just mentioned, my bet would be that the internal software team doesn't have a completely automated system for this setup. When you're talking about software automation and large corporations such as Tesla, it always comes down to dollars and cents. I'd be willing to bet that pushing the update to you can't be done without a software engineer actually doing it. Probably isn't an interface created for a non-engineer to do it because financially it may have not made sense to automate this.

That may sound ridiculous given how long EAP has been out, but non-critical business software gets pushed to the bottom of the barrel all the time, in any industry.

3. Pushing software updates across a cellular network to thousands of people isn't a simple task. It's actually quite a monumental effort. You don't just broadcast an update to everyone. There are so many factors that come into play in regards to this; model of vehicle, configuration of vehicle, location of vehicle, connectivity, size of the update, queueing, etc.

None of this info probably assuages any of your irritation, but I thought it would be helpful to get a little insight (albeit a guess).


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

dannyskim said:


> Coming from a software engineer's perspective, it isn't always as simple as click-and-you-get-it. Judging by how Tesla's infrastructure has been slowing down with the Model 3 ramp up, my educated guess would be this:
> 
> 1. Not too many people order EAP after the fact of vehicle purchase. With this being the case and EAP not loaded into the vehicle upon initial build, that means a completely separate system would be in place to deliver this software update.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything except point #3. They can do it in the S and X so that would seem moot.

I guess my larger point is, they told me it would be installed in my car. Clearly it's not and they can't tell me why or when it will be installed.


----------



## dannyskim (Nov 14, 2016)

FF35 said:


> I agree with everything except point #3. They can do it in the S and X so that would seem moot.
> 
> I guess my larger point is, they told me it would be installed in my car. Clearly it's not and they can't tell me why or when it will be installed.


I agree, it may seem a bit moot in regards to the actual issue at hand.

Given the need to manage all the other software updates happening across all models, especially with updates happening to the UI on model 3, my point was to illustrate that orchestrating the firmware updates in conjunction with finding an engineer with open time to deliver this update to you and ensure that it get's installed may be difficult right now.

Of course, from a customer service perspective, I still find it disappointing that it hasn't gotten to you as I would be frustrated as well, but if a software engineer indeed does need to manually push it to you, I can envision a half a dozen points of communication failure from engineering to customer service.


----------



## verygooddog (Jan 29, 2018)

FF35 said:


> I guess my larger point is, they told me it would be installed in my car. Clearly it's not and they can't tell me why or when it will be installed.


Question: does 'Auto' mode on your windshield wipers work? I'm asking because I ordered EAP, but after 200 miles it still wasn't working, and neither was the "Auto' mode on the windshield wipers. Turned out to be a faulty front camera causing both issues. I took it to the SC and they replaced the camera in a day. Everything's been fine since then.


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

dannyskim said:


> I agree, it may seem a bit moot in regards to the actual issue at hand.
> 
> Given the need to manage all the other software updates happening across all models, especially with updates happening to the UI on model 3, my point was to illustrate that orchestrating the firmware updates in conjunction with finding an engineer with open time to deliver this update to you and ensure that it get's installed may be difficult right now.
> 
> Of course, from a customer service perspective, I still find it disappointing that it hasn't gotten to you as I would be frustrated as well, but if a software engineer indeed does need to manually push it to you, I can envision a half a dozen points of communication failure from engineering to customer service.


I get it. But from a customer POV, keep me in the loop. Telling me to have "patience" is frustrating.



verygooddog said:


> Question: does 'Auto' mode on your windshield wipers work? I'm asking because I ordered EAP, but after 200 miles it still wasn't working, and neither was the "Auto' mode on the windshield wipers. Turned out to be a faulty front camera causing both issues. I took it to the SC and they replaced the camera in a day. Everything's been fine since then.


I don't have options for EAP. Just the basic stuff like lane change departure and something else. And yes, auto mode works on my wipers.

When I brought the car home, I was on 21.9. A software update was available and when it finished updating, it still showed 21.9 with a red Model 3 (mine is silver). I went into the settings and EAP was active in my car. I was excited. Then it rebooted again and now is showed 26.1 with no EAP.

So to be clear. No EAP on the way home. EAP after the software update. System rebooted and now there's no EAP. It's like an EAP Oreo.


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

FF35 said:


> Engineering has nothing to do with contracts.


No, but hiring and training has _everything_ to do with them. Literally every part of Tesla related to Model 3 is growing at a crazy pace, not just engineering.


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

KarenRei said:


> No, but hiring and training has _everything_ to do with them. Literally every part of Tesla related to Model 3 is growing at a crazy pace, not just engineering.


I get it but it's no excuse. Tomorrow will be 13 days.


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

FF35 said:


> I get it but it's no excuse. Tomorrow will be 13 days.


Actually, it's very much an excuse. An excuse is a reason for something occurring. That's the reason (growing pains), and it's a perfectly understandable reason. Few are the companies that could expand this fast without stretching their distribution and service departments to their limits in the process

It doesn't make the situation any _easier_ for you, but that's an entirely separate topic.


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

KarenRei said:


> Actually, it's very much an excuse.


That's called speculation.


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

EAP is now active! Can’t wait to use it!


----------

